# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση καρτοκινητής Q

## nnn

Η WIND HELLAS Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι από 24/08/2017 το πρόγραμμα Q Special International Pack θα είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο για χρήση εντός Ελλάδος.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ενημερωθείτε από την ιστοσελίδα της WIND  ή επικοινωνήστε με το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών καρτοκινητής Q card καλώντας στο 1222 από κινητό Q (με χρέωση 0,24€/κλήση).

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

